# Bluebonnet Retriever Club Event Update



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

We have extended the entry date on Entry Express so that we can be more certain that water conditions will allow for the trial to run safely. We will make our best decision by Friday with entries to close by Sunday 25. If the event has not been cancelled by then we will make every attempt to have the trial. We are trying to prevent the loss of entry fee charges and the need to send out so many refunds by extending the entry date.

The 1st and 2nd series for each stake will be held at either Vinwood or Caire's property. Water tests at Kirk's property which is within a half a mile of Vinwood. 

If you have a fire extinguisher at home, please bring it.

We hope we can make the event happen. See you there!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Please let some form of tropical storm stall out around Anderson & rain 4 foot. Please.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

I was going to buy my plane ticket to day to attend this trial. It is going to be my first one. I guess Im not going to take the chance of a canceled event. I wish some of the rain that has fall here where Im from, 2000mm a year average a year, wouldve fallen in Anderson, TX and in TX. Danny Farmer and the rest of the state need it now more than we do.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Rain will not be the deciding factor. Just the heat. It has come down into the mid 90's with a slight rain. If not triple digets the trial will go on.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

JWC said:


> We have extended the entry date on Entry Express so that we can be more certain that water conditions will allow for the trial to run safely. We will make our best decision by Friday with entries to close by Sunday 25. If the event has not been cancelled by then we will make every attempt to have the trial. We are trying to prevent the loss of entry fee charges and the need to send out so many refunds by extending the entry date.
> 
> The 1st and 2nd series for each stake will be held at either Vinwood or Caire's property. Water tests at Kirk's property which is within a half a mile of Vinwood.
> 
> ...


So its the heat not the lack of water?


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm guessing Kirk has wells and thus full ponds.

I'd also guess that it's an issue of cracks in the ground which present a safety hazard for the dogs.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Cowtown said:


> I'm guessing Kirk has wells and thus full ponds.
> 
> I'd also guess that it's an issue of cracks in the ground which present a safety hazard for the dogs.


That and how tore up the sides of the tanks and ponds are from cattle. A friend sent me some pictures of the ponds on Port Arthur's grounds and they look down right dangerous. A dog could get seriously injured entering the water.

Angie


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

earswlove said:


> I was going to buy my plane ticket to day to attend this trial. It is going to be my first one. I guess Im not going to take the chance of a canceled event. I wish some of the rain that has fall here where Im from, 2000mm a year average a year, wouldve fallen in Anderson, TX and in TX. Danny Farmer and the rest of the state need it now more than we do.


They can run on Kirk's place for water. It's a huge lake. It's just that they need that rain in that part of TX in a bad way (The water @ Mr. Danny's is sad right now. Low & has been most of the year.). I believe that goes for the entire state. 



VNB said:


> So its the heat not the lack of water?


It's cooled off considerably this month and it's still a few weeks away. I hope the temps are in the 70s with a nice breeze for the trial. As it stands today, I don't think I'll be done with this shutdown to make it. Bluh. 



Cowtown said:


> I'm guessing Kirk has wells and thus full ponds.
> 
> I'd also guess that it's an issue of cracks in the ground which present a safety hazard for the dogs.


He has a huge lake.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

1/4" of rain last night and cooler temps for Anderson! Bluebonnet RC should be ok... Keep praying for rain, it's working


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Bluebonnet is going to have a trial. A visit to the water today confirmed that the conditions for the trial are safe. If not for such a large lake to use we would have not been able to have a trial. Thanks again Kirk and we hope to see many of our friends there!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

That's great news.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

You gonna make Jacob?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Looks like I'll be able to train & make it, Mr. Vic. I'm ready for a vacation. :lol::lol:


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

That's great. You get to watch me and lacy get schooled in the AM.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm probably going to run Mav.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

That will work. Ill be there monday. When you gonna be there?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Depends on when we get done with this shutdown. Thursday or Friday I would guess. I don't see how we aren't going to be done with this unit by Wed night.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Well so much for that. While I was sleeping I got a tm. Looks like I'll be in Illinois during the FT. Good luck to all. Maybe this winter, Mr. Vic.


----------

